# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Libertarian Bands (And Songs?)

## DeadheadForPaul

I really wish there was a libertarian version of Rage Against the Machine - nothing fires me up quite like them...it's a shame that they're a bunch of Reds

any libertarian bands out there?

songs?

There's gotta be - lot of people with good music taste in the liberty movement

----------


## Elwar

YouTube - MTV's Aimee Allen, Ron Paul Anthem Music Video MUST SEE!!

----------


## Fredom101

> I really wish there was a libertarian version of Rage Against the Machine - nothing fires me up quite like them...it's a shame that they're a bunch of Reds
> 
> any libertarian bands out there?
> 
> songs?
> 
> There's gotta be - lot of people with good music taste in the liberty movement


I've often thought the same thing! 
I wish Rage were anarcho-CAPITALISTS instead of anarcho-COMMIES, but I love their energy and anti-government lyrics.

----------


## Fredom101

Rush is one of my favorites, and they have a lot of libertarian-oriented songs and lyrics. Rise Against has great energy too but I'm pretty sure they're socialists. There's an obscure punk band called Against Me that are anarchists...I haven't figured out if they are the principled kind or the nutty commie kind yet though..

----------


## haaaylee

> Rush is one of my favorites, and they have a lot of libertarian-oriented songs and lyrics. Rise Against has great energy too but I'm pretty sure they're socialists. There's an obscure punk band called Against Me that are anarchists...I haven't figured out if they are the principled kind or the nutty commie kind yet though..




 yes, there are anarchist bands like 'against me' and 'anti-flag'. they are punk rock bands. actually, within punk/hardcore music you'll find a lot of bands with political songs, those just may be the most well known.  (and no, i would not say against me are the nuttie commy kind. "white people for peace" is a really good song about war.)


there is also 'state radio' that has some good political tracks.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

>

----------


## teamrican1

Rush and Blues Traveler are probably the two most famous true libertarian bands, but a lot of great bands, including Black Sabbath, Metallica, and MegaDeath have libertarian or anti-statist songs.

----------


## Sentient Void

KMFDM (techno-industrial - I don't like most of their songs, but a few are good and very political) and Muse (rock - they kick ass)

Muse - Uprising
KMFDM - New American Century
KMFDM -  Anarchy (God and the State mix)

Some examples.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

http://www.myspace.com/conspiratorms

----------


## tropicangela

ETA:  Sentient Void beat me to it.

muse?

YouTube - Muse: Matt Bellamy Talking about the Making of "The Resistance"

----------


## JCF

Muse? I've heard something about them, they do seem a little.

Rush? Their drummer is a libertarian who writes some (most?) of their songs.


--

 That's all I know besides various punk/rap songs that _can_ be libertarian but sung by left wingers...

----------


## Stary Hickory

Metallica

Kill Em All 
Ride the Lightening
Master of Puppets (Great one)
Justice For All( really nice one)
Black Album 


Metallica has aways been a naturally libertarian type band. I don't think it was intentional but they have some songs that are freaking awesome with a libertarian theme. Some of thei anti war songs are stellar.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

..

----------


## BarryDonegan

YouTube - LOOK WHAT I DID Music Video for "Serf Song" from ATLAS DRUGGED

LOOK WHAT I DID has songs like:

Jekyll Island Fiat Scratch
My Girlfriend, Leo Strauss
Benevolesaurus Lex

Albums Titled such things as: 
Atlas Drugged
Minuteman for the Moment

Atlas Drugged is available through online retailers like smartpunk, amazon.com and via iTunes or physically at most any Hot Topic location
Minuteman for the Moment was released on Koch/Combat in 2005 and is available at most traditional retailers such as Best Buy, iTunes etc.

Brian Virtue produced the bulk of the work, who did the latest Chevelle, Jane's Addiction,and one of the more recent Audioslave albums.



Full Disclosure: I happen to know for a fact that the singer is a very involved activist for Ron Paul and C4L

----------


## Stary Hickory

YouTube - Metallica-And Justice For All

one of my favorites

----------


## BarryDonegan

Look What I Did - Jekyll Island Fiat Scratch Lyrics

Trillion Million Monies
Zillion Billion Gillion
it must be right?

and I'd do it again
if that's what it takes for this to sink
in
if that's what it takes
i'd do it again
if that's what it takes
burn them!
your little fiat monies
burn them...up in flames!

sell it
line up
run on your bank
one buck
buy out
legal?
it can't be right!

and I'd do it again
if that's what it takes for this to sink
in
if that's what it takes!
burn them!
your little paper fiat monies!
burn them...up in flames!

if you had your way
soon comes the day
we'll line up and beg from you
and I'll do it again
if that's what it takes for this to sink
in
and you'll have your day
to answer your sins
and that's what it takes before I can give in
and I'll burn your bank
and I'll burn your bank to the ground...
BURN!

Trillion Million Monies
Zillion Billion Gillion
it must be right?

----------


## haaaylee

YouTube - Propagandhi - with friends like these...

"with friends like these who the $#@! needs cointel pro?"

YouTube - Propagandhi - Today's Empires, Tomorrow's Ashes

"today's empire, tomorrow's ashes."


YouTube - Anti-Flag "Die For The Government"

"die for your government."


YouTube - ANTI-FLAG - "WELCOME TO 1984"

"welcome to 1984."




as far as 'against me' goes, i think they've changed a bit of the years. the went from "baby, i'm an anarchist!" to "i _was_ a teenage anarchist." so who knows. i doubt they are commies, at the very least they just turned into democrats. . .

----------


## BarryDonegan

Propaghandi are anarcho-syndicalists, so they are socialists. Same with Strike Anywhere, Rage Against the Machine, Muse, and all the other half-awake political bands. Dead Kennedys are also among that crowd, but DK has the most Libertarian-friendly results probably of any activist band, with Jello Biafra's defense of the first amendment against Tipper Gore in the '80s.

Very few musicians are true libertarians, most punk anti-government sentiment comes in the form of anarcho-syndicalism or a quick drift into the Democratic Party when it's time to actually vote.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Poker Face is an awesome band.

----------


## RCA

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=205664

----------


## BarryDonegan

I did an election-year political column on a big heavy metal webzine called The Gauntlet a few years back (very high alexa rank for a metal webzine), in which I wrote an open letter to Jello Biafra from the Dead Kennedys asking him why he supports so much government control in healthcare, food, and housing when he rails against the fascism and corruption of nearly every other type of government program.

I explained the fact that corporations are not market instruments, but government chartered ones, and his manager indicated that he was going to write a reply eventually.

http://www.thegauntlet.com/dangerous...icle.php?id=13

"This is by no means to diminish the outstanding career both artistically and politically which Jello Biafra, famed singer of the Dead Kennedys and head of legit indie Alternative Tentacles, enjoys. I find him to be one of two old-school punks (the other being Ian MacKaye), who never did anything identifiable as “selling out” on their own principles. DK is the most socially relevant, well-researched political punk band of the late 70s and early 80s, and Biafra has since become a powerful speaker and critic of corrupt government policy. He was also an early ardent defender of first amendment rights, battling censorship in the front lines by civil disobedience and facing the music in court.

His spoken word performances are enlightening, relevant, and well-researched, primarily in the way they criticize failures of our massive, police-state style government. He rails against the military-industrial complex, the prison-industrial complex, and all of the “something bad”-industrial complexes.

There is one category, however, where I feel he slides off of the rails and could benefit with some further study. This is the typical place I part ways with Green Party style thinkers..."

etc etc

----------


## Sentient Void

> Muse is socialist.  They flipped out when Beck started using their music to support his agenda.


I didn't know that, and that's *very* unfortunate.

Regardless of his reasons for writing the song, when you hear it - it sounds tons more libertarian revolutionesque than otherwise!

Regardless of his stance - I'm officially co-opting 'Uprising' by Muse as a libertarian song! :P

YouTube - Muse - Uprising [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

----------


## haaaylee

> Muse is socialist.  They flipped out when Beck started using their music to support his agenda.


How does "flipping out" 'cos Beck used their music make them socialists??

----------


## Son of Detroit

John Mayer supported Ron Paul...

YouTube - John Mayer - Daughters

----------


## Fredom101

I like Muse, I know they are also 9/11 truthers (he actually war a 9/11 truth t-shirt on stage), but I wish them and these other bands would understand the fact that corporations are simply wings of the state, and being anti-corporate does NOT mean being anti-business or anti-making money like these guys think.

----------


## Fredom101

BTW, Glenn Beck is a phony statist fool, I would flip out too.

----------


## t0rnado

Papa Roach
Nirvana
Choking Victim
Bad Religion(possibly)
Sum 41
NOFX
Static-X
Nine Inch Nails

----------


## AuH20

Iced Earth

YouTube - Iced Earth-1776

YouTube - Iced Earth - Declaration Day

----------


## Depressed Liberator

> Muse is socialist.  They flipped out when Beck started using their music to support his agenda.


Maybe they don't want to be associated with that jack ass?  

Their lead singer, Matt Bellamy, has been on Alex Jones before and has considered himself a libertarian.

----------


## libertybrewcity

Revolution - One Drop
Modern World - Tom O'Brien

----------


## libertybrewcity

This is just a good song: 
YouTube - Tribal Seeds - Dawn of time

----------


## Wesker1982

> Papa Roach
> Nirvana
> Choking Victim
> Bad Religion(possibly)
> Sum 41
> NOFX
> Static-X
> Nine Inch Nails


Choking Victim are anarcho-communists iirc. And I am pretty sure Fat Mike from NOFX is a left winger. Both good bands, but unfortunately not libertarian.

----------


## DrillHereEnvironmentalist

Dave Mustain, {Megadeth} is a declared Libertarian. He is a crowd attracting guest at some LP meet and greets, cocktail party type affairs. 

In Iron Maidens song "The Clansman" {Scottish Clan, with correct spelling and a reference to William Wallace} .... Bruce the air raid siren Dickinson yells the word "Freedom" rather a lot. 


The meat portion of Snoop Dogs "Gin ad Juice" is very much a Republican anthem, and very agreeable song for Libertarians as well. "Smoking on Endo {a stinky sweet strain of cannabis}, sipping on Gin & Juice... with my mind on my money and my money on my mind"... Now obviously, if a white person were to carry on like that... Lefty lefter left lefting leftists would be extremely angered at the injustice and the offender would be vilified and demonized as a greedy rich cliched and stereotyped Republican. It is unfair and very much a  double standard that Snoop gets away with carrying on like that. 

In general, it very much annoys me that some lefties cannot accomplish writing music during Democrat Administrations. It takes a Republican President to make them feel outraged and downtrodden upon. Then after earning a big pile of money, they dont even say "thank you" to that Republican president. For Example .. Green Day.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

YouTube - hammerfall-templars of steel

Very liberty oriented lyrics... In fact I was always hoping this song would be used in a Ron Paul video. Takes a little bit for the lyrics to start but make sure to listen close (in this video you can read along) as they are quite powerful. Hammerfall is a great band with a lot of great songs with a freedom theme.

YouTube - Jackyl - Back Off Brother

Jackyl is one of my favorite bands and many of their songs speak to the freedom minded individual. In fact I think the line "Uncle Sam, kiss my ass" should be enough to make anyone a fan of this band.

YouTube - POKER FACE - KONTROL

Poker Face is an awesome band who should be making millions. They were huge backers of Ron Paul.. They have a few other songs you can hear on youtube you just have to find them.

I would also suggest Look what I did, Aimee Allen and there are numerous songs from what I call "youtube bands" on youtube that you can check out.

----------


## Depressed Liberator

> In general, it very much annoys me that some lefties cannot accomplish writing music during Democrat Administrations. It takes a Republican President to make them feel outraged and downtrodden upon. Then after earning a big pile of money, they dont even say "thank you" to that Republican president. For Example .. Green Day.


Green Day was good when they weren't political (i.e. Dookie and the other early albums).  Those were great days in my youth... I agree with a lot of their assessments of Bush, but they fail to see that Obama is not really that different from Bush.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Oh yeah.... I would also check out the bands Carnivore and Type O Negative.. many of their songs have great liberty minded themes and speak out against big government, social programs and political correctness.

----------


## Distinguished Gentleman

The people who think reading Mises.org makes an exciting afternoon possess characteristics that don't mesh well with modern music.   Good music is often guided by strong passion, not objective realism.  We'll find musical support for the anti-war front, and the paranoid about government front.  

Here's an interesting insight.  Every time i think a song is an allegory about the nature of government, it ends up being about drug abuse, particularly heroin.  Master of Puppets is an example
YouTube - Blue October - Dirt Room  This one might as well be Libertarian revenge song, but it's not even close.

----------


## Rael

Twisted Sister has alot of songs with libertarian lyrics.

Steppenwolf wrote some very libertarian songs.

Iron Maiden has some songs that have a libertarian feel, notably "The Prisoner", also some songs critical of politicians, such as "Be Quick Or Be Dead" and "The Age Of Innocence"

Judas Priest have many songs with a "butt out of my business" theme,  like Grinder, You Don't Have To Be Old To Be Wise, and Beyond The Realms of Death

Sanctuary/Nevermore write many anti government songs.

And has been mentioned, Rush.

----------


## Agorism

Crass is the father band of anarchist punk. I would have posted some anti-flag as well but that's already up, but I think Crass is more anarchist and leftist than anti-flag.

Crass - Bloody Revolution

YouTube - Bloody Revolutions




> You talk about your revolution, well, that's fine
> But what are you going to be doing come the time?
> Are you going to be the big man with the tommy-gun?
> Will you talk of freedom when the blood begins to run?
> Well, freedom has no value if violence is the price
> Don't want your revolution, I want anarachy and peace
> 
> Chorus: You talk of over throwing power with violence as your tool
> You speak of liberation and when the people rule
> ...








> Originally conceived and intended as the cover artwork for a self-published pamphlet version of Rimbaud's Christ's Reality Asylum, the Crass logo represented an amalgamation of several "icons of authority" including the Christian Cross, the swastika and the Union Flag, combined with a two-headed snake consuming itself to symbolise the idea that power will eventually destroy itself.[15][16] Using such deliberately mixed messages was part of Crass' strategy of presenting themselves as a "barrage of contradictions", which also included using loud, aggressive music to promote a pacifist message, and was in part a reference to their own Dadaist and performance art backgrounds.




Also In have to mention Copperhead Road.

YouTube - Steve Earle - Copperhead Road

----------


## TXcarlosTX

YouTube - Propaganda - Sepultura

Why Don't You Get A Life And Grow Up
Why Don't You Realize That You're $#@!ed Up
Why Criticize What You Don't Understand
Why Change My Words, You're So Afraid 

You Think You Have The Right To
Put Me Down
Propaganda Hides Your Scum
Face To Face You Don't Have A Word To Say
You Got In My Way, Now You'll Have To Pay 

Don't, Don't Believe What You
See
Don't, Don't Believe What You Read
No!!! 

I Know My Ways, I'm Here To Stay
I Didn't Start All This Yesterday
I'll Prove You Wrong All The Way
Life Teaches Me You're Always Alone 

Don't, Don't Believe What You
See
Don't, Don't Believe What You Read

----------


## TXcarlosTX

YouTube - Sepultura - Refuse/Resist - Q Audio


Chaos A.D.
Tanks on the streets
Confronting police
Bleeding the Plebs
Raging crowd
Burning cars
Bloodshed starts
Who'll be alive?!

Chaos A.D.
Army in siege
Total alarm
I'm sick of this
Inside the state
War is created
No man's land
What is this $#@!?!

Refuse/Resist
Refuse

Chaos A.D.
Disorder unleashed
Starting to burn
Starting to lynch
Silence means death
Stand on your feet
Inner fear
Your worst enemy

Refuse/Resist
Refuse/Resist

----------


## Condor Bastadon

Somebody mentioned Iced Earth....their guitarist also has a side project called Sons of Liberty. Lol they even have a song called 'The Creature from Jekyll Island".

----------


## Rael

Probably should add that lots of bands have anti war songs but that does not make them libertarian. Plenty of anti war people have no problem with using violence to solve domestic problems.

----------


## Agorism

Blimp

----------


## Liberty_Mike

> Crass is the father band of anarchist punk. I would have posted some anti-flag as well but that's already up, but I think Crass is more anarchist and leftist than anti-flag.


Wow, a Crass fan! Glad to see some other people here who listen to punk!

----------


## 00_Pete

How Humans tend to worship "artists" and think they know better than us is something that puzzles me. If one has an understanding of History and what is really going on, one comes to the conclusion that the "artistic class" are some of the most easily dupped, corrupted, arrogant, elitist people around.

I couldnt care less about "artists" and their "message".

----------


## Wesker1982

*The Exploited*: Alternative. 

YouTube - The Exploited -- Alternative




> Something's happened what's gone wrong
> Going down the dole got to sign on
> Millions of kids with nothing to do
> You better watch out they're after you
> 
> Alternative
> I don't wanna join the army
> Alternative
> I know it's a waste of time
> ...

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Freedom Call is a great libertarian power metal band. 

YouTube - Freedom Call - Freedom Call

YouTube - Freedom Call - Carry On
YouTube - Freedom Call - Rise Up

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

NoFx - The Plan

YouTube - NOFX - The Plan

Good liberty song 

Nevermore - Inside Four Walls 

YouTube - Nevermore - Inside Four Walls

----------


## Wesker1982

D.O.A: WWIII

YouTube - D.O.A - World War 3




> WW III, WW III, WW III, don't you bloody see? WW III
> It doesn't matter what you say, you won't make it no bleedin way
> You haven't got any choice, you really haven't got any voice
> Preventive measures have been taken, it'll really help against
> nuclear rapin
> No streets, no people, left on the land, the policy ran out on our
> plan
> That's right...
> World war, lotsa fun
> ...



Screeching Weasel: My right

YouTube - Screeching Weasel - My Right



> My right to say what I want
> And think the way I wanna think
> My right I wanna speak my mind
> My right to yell my right to scream
> My right no one's ever gonna
> Tell me what I have to do
> I'll live my life the way I want
> I don't care about your little world
> And I can't believe you're telling me
> ...


YouTube - The Clash - Guns of Brixton

----------


## ClayTrainor

> NoFx - The Plan
> 
> YouTube - NOFX - The Plan
> 
> Good liberty song


Wow, those are some great lyrics. Too bad fat mike seems to be an advocate for socialism, in many other songs.  I presume he would describe himself as an anarcho-socialist.

----------


## CCTelander

> Twisted Sister has alot of songs with libertarian lyrics.
> 
> Steppenwolf wrote some very libertarian songs.
> 
> Iron Maiden has some songs that have a libertarian feel, notably "The Prisoner", also some songs critical of politicians, such as "Be Quick Or Be Dead" and "The Age Of Innocence"
> 
> *Judas Priest have many songs with a "butt out of my business" theme*,  like Grinder, You Don't Have To Be Old To Be Wise, and Beyond The Realms of Death
> 
> Sanctuary/Nevermore write many anti government songs.
> ...



This isn't really a "libertarian" song per se, but it's definitely a pretty chilling warning against the surveillance state:


YouTube - Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye (Live)

Electric Eye
Judas Priest



Up here in space
I'm looking down on you.
My lasers trace
Everything you do.
You think you've private lives
Think nothing of the kind.
There is no true escape
I'm watching all the time.

I'm made of metal
My circuits gleam.
I am perpetual
I keep the country clean.

I'm elected electric spy
I['m] protected electric eye.

Always in focus
' can't feel my stare.
I zoom into you
But you don't know I'm there.
I take a pride in probing all your secret moves
My tearless retina takes pictures that can prove.

I'm made of metal
My circuits gleam.
I am perpetual
I keep the country clean.

I'm elected electric spy
I['m] protected electric eye.

Solo

Electric eye, in the sky
Feel my stare, always there
[There]'s nothing you can do about it.
Develop and expose
I feed upon your every thought
And so my power grows.

I'm made of metal
My circuits gleam.
I am perpetual
I keep the country clean.

I'm elected electric spy
I['m] protected electric eye.
I'm elected electric spy
I'm elected
Protected. Detective. Electric eye.

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

Priest, awesome.

Not sure why anyone hasn't said this one.

YouTube - Billy Joel - My Life

----------


## BULBASAUR!

I don't know how into death metal this forum is, but Molotov Solution is a very libertarian band. They have lyrics that deal with markets and the fed. This song is basically about Obama being a puppet and a deciever. Read the lyrics, it's good stuff.
YouTube - Molotov Solution - The Harbinger

----------


## ClayTrainor

> I don't know how into death metal this forum is, but Molotov Solution is a very libertarian band. They have lyrics that deal with markets and the fed. This song is basically about Obama being a puppet and a deciever. Read the lyrics, it's good stuff.
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mpd7t4W-KPQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mpd7t4W-KPQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


Just FYI, the embed code doesn't work on this forum.  Youtube links embed automatically here. 

YouTube - Molotov Solution - The Harbinger

----------


## BULBASAUR!

> Just FYI, the embed code doesn't work on this forum.  Youtube links embed automatically here. 
> 
> YouTube - Molotov Solution - The Harbinger


Lol yeah my bad. Thanks and fixed.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How Humans tend to worship "artists" and think they know better than us is something that puzzles me. If one has an understanding of History and what is really going on, one comes to the conclusion that the "artistic class" are some of the most easily dupped, corrupted, arrogant, elitist people around.
> 
> I couldnt care less about "artists" and their "message".


It's a matter of the artist being able to make subjective points in a way that is aesthetically pleasing-something that can't be done in other media.  Verdi is still a hero in Italy to this day because his operas told immortal truths. (there used to be a common phrase in Italy, "Viva Verdi!".  Vittorio Emanuele Re D'Italia-Victor Emmanuel King of Italy-referring to Victor Emmanuel II, then king of Sardinia.)

I'll have you know that I am an artist and I resent your rude, collectivist remarks. (though some artists are very worthy of such insults, especially Hollywood and TV elites)  

IOW, the arts are an important way that society understands reality.  Mere words are not enough.

----------


## BetaMale

Frank Zappa!  Hugely anti-union.

http://www.americasyouthvsbiggovernm...s-last-artist/

----------


## TheAmeros

The Ameros
www.theameros.com

Check out their Youtube video for Terminator Seeds... Its very Rage inspired...

----------


## tfurrh

Roger Waters (of Pink Floyd) has some great anti-war/anti-establishment/anti-media songs. He is against Capitalism though.
Check these albums out:

The Final Cut - Pink Floyd
Radio K.A.O.S - Roger Waters
Amused Themselves to Death - Roger Waters

Another great anti-war song:
To Kill a Child - Roger Waters

----------


## Wesker1982

> Wow, those are some great lyrics. Too bad fat mike seems to be an advocate for socialism, in many other songs.  I presume he would describe himself as an anarcho-socialist.


Yeah, it makes me wonder why they made that song at all. Great song though.

----------


## AGRP

What makes a band "libertarian" unless they explicitly state they are?

A lot of bands who dare to speak/sing out against the state oddly appear only when a Republican is in office.  Not saying they're Libertarian, but what happened to RATM and Green Day?  I think GD disappeared once Obama started is term.  GD appears to be more statist than anything.  RATM seems libertarian.

----------


## belian78

I'm not sure about political affiliation, but Killswitch Engage's 'Breaking the Silence' seems tailor made for the RP Revolution.  Throwing off the shackles of apathy, realizing true change starts with you, breaking the silence.  Tearing down the existing system and rebuilding..  look up the lyrics, it's an awesome song.  Albeit, a bit heavy for some.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPrg7q0y2UI

----------


## TheAmeros

[QUOTE=DeadheadForPaul;2800763]I really wish there was a libertarian version of Rage Against the Machine - nothing fires me up quite like them...it's a shame that they're a bunch of Reds

any libertarian bands out there?

songs? 

The Ameros
www.TheAmeros.com

Terminator Seeds (Global Governance)

Name Your Price for Freedom (Civil Liberties Post 9/11)

H1N1 - Against state mandated vaccines

Weight of the World (Economic Struggle)

Backs Against the Wall
Finding the truth / Police State vs. Community and local solutions

The list goes on.

----------


## Wesker1982

> RATM seems libertarian.


Definitely not.

----------


## ClayTrainor

> Definitely not.


Pure Commies.

----------


## dannno

> Definitely not.


Meh.




> Word is born
> Fight the war, $#@! the norm
> Now I got no patience
> So sick of complacence
> With the D the E the F the I the A the N the C the E
> Mind of a revolutionary
> So clear the lane
> The finger to the land of the chains
> What?
> ...

----------


## VBRonPaulFan

pennywise has a lot of songs promoting the individual and against government tyranny and authority for the sake of authority. i think the singer is pretty libertarian, the drummer is a loudmouth and pretty leftist though I think, which comes out in a couple of their songs (like an anti-gun song).

My own country
lyrics for my own country:
Fools run the government sick foreign policy
Their words sound valiant but their hands are green
Unending quest for power Taxes that make us slaves
Don't believe a word of it ignore the $#@!ed up things they say
I'm gonna make it on my own Dictator on a throne
Make my own philosophy U.S. of me
A citizen who's really pissed United Anarchists
Give me death or liberty I am my own country
United States Confederate of Me
Old whigs in parliament play bedroom politics
Salacious stories make them look obscene
Spin on your nemesis fill up the news today
Don't believe a word of it not all the $#@!ed up things they say
it's ail me No secret police

Fight till you die <-- such an awesome song!
$#@! Authority
Living for today

----------


## Wesker1982

> Pure Commies.


Yep. 

Didn't they just not long ago put on a show in support of some tyrannical government program? I can't remember which one it was, but I remember loling.

Good time to bring up this I guess for anyone who hasn't seen it:

----------


## VegasPatriot

Aaron Lewis - Country Boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw...layer_embedded

Aaron is lead singer for Staind.  He recently has been promoting Oath Keepers by wearing an OK hat during concerts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwhj...layer_embedded

----------


## FreeTraveler

Jake Kellen is a country-western singer who did a song for Ron Paul in 2007. I mixed a video on top of it. It's down there in my signature.

I particularly like the high-speed video bit about the zeppelin.

----------


## DamianTV

Sons Of Liberty

----------


## PreDeadMan

lol rage against the machine i know the message may be sort of communist or left leaning but.... i love the music and some songs you try to forget what the band is about and concentrate on the lyrics like killing in the name of "$#@! you i wont do what you tell me!" sort of an anti authority message that's the sort of thing i like. My band does cover RATM the song bombtrack though i don't care if they are commies or socialists i still like the music lol. I mean i'm pretty much anti violence also and i like cannibal corpse and bands that sing about killing people and crazy stuff but i'm a peaceful person doesn't really matter honestly lol.

----------


## Marenco

> lol rage against the machine i know the message may be sort of communist or left leaning but.... i love the music and some songs you try to forget what the band is about and concentrate on the lyrics like killing in the name of "$#@! you i wont do what you tell me!" sort of an anti authority message that's the sort of thing i like. My band does cover RATM the song bombtrack though i don't care if they are commies or socialists i still like the music lol. I mean i'm pretty much anti violence also and i like cannibal corpse and bands that sing about killing people and crazy stuff but i'm a peaceful person doesn't really matter honestly lol.


I know. Obviously we are not going to agree 100% politically with bands. If we are going to be that picky with bands on political and economic issues we might as well listen to the birds chirping outside.

----------


## doctor jones

listenlisten
Robert Ellis
Comrade

^^ Those are bands that I know are Ron Paul supporters.  

Traffique
Peter and the Wolf (U.S. not UK one)

^^Those are two projects by a guy named Red Hunter that likes Ron Paul, Red wrote and recorded the song in the Phone from home video I did with the girls Ann & Kirby.

----------


## doctor jones

LISTENLISTEN:



ROBERT ELLIS (who grew up in Lake Jackson where Ron Paul lives, now resides in Austin, TX):



PETER AND THE WOLF:



TRAFFIQUE:

----------


## xFiFtyOnE

This.  Not my style but a band.
I heard rumors Tom Araya of Slayer supports RP.  Would be awesome.

----------


## KurtBoyer25L

Blues Traveler. Ugh. It's like a two-chord, wonky music box that loops for hours at a slow or fast speed. 

TSOL (True Sounds of Liberty) always claimed to be Libertarians, but they also wrote anarcho-communist songs like "Property is Theft." I suppose if you listen selectively you can find some chill liberty punk-anthems in their records.

----------


## J.R. Wilbur

Hello, i joined this site just to reply to this post. Go to youtube, wilburjr channel, you'll find 'em there! Thanks.

----------


## presence



----------


## J.R. Wilbur

When I suggested that people go to wilburjr channel on youtube, I should have suggested that viewers avoid the following videos: (Trees Reunion, Band Practice, and Mac & Mire). All others, I believe, are relevant to the 2016 elections. Thanks for your time!-J.R. Wilbur.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wow, lots of good members in this thread that have gotten the ban hammer or drifted off.

----------


## Ender

I've posted this a few times: oldie but goodie- and still pertinent.




And, even if you think Rage is commie, this is still awesome:

----------


## phill4paul

> Wow, lots of good members in this thread that have gotten the ban hammer or drifted off.


 
indeed.

----------


## PAF

Sleater Kinney "Combat Rock"

They tell us there are only two sides to be on
If you are on our side you're right, if not you're wrong
But are we innocent, paragons of good?
Is our guilt erased by the pain that we've endured?

Hey look, it's time to pledge allegiance
I love my dirty Uncle Sam
Our country's marching to the beat now
And we must learn to step in time

Where is the questioning? Where is the protest song?
Since when is skepticism un-American?
Dissent's not treason, but they talk like it's the same
Those who disagree are afraid to show their face

Let's break out our old machines now
It sure is good to see them run again
Oh gentlemen, start your engines
And we know where we got the oil from

Are you feeling alright now?
Paint myself all red, white and blue
Are you singing let's fight now?
Innocent people die, uh oh

There are reasons to unite
Is this why we unite?
If you hate this time
Remember we are the time!

Show you love your country, go out and spend some cash
Red, white, blue hot pants doing it for Uncle Sam
Flex our muscles show 'em we're stronger than the rest
Raise your hands up, baby, are you sure that we're the best?

We'll come out with our fists raised
The good old boys are back on top again
And if we let them lead us blindly
The past becomes the future once again

----------


## AcidReign

Frank Turner is folk/alternative/Punk.  Frank considers himself a classical liberal.

Sons of Liberty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk_6kwZbNJs

Once We were Anarchists
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLkGhCVRSo4

----------


## AZJoe

*Should five per cent appear too small*
*Be thankful I dont take it all*
*Cos Im the taxman, yeah Im the taxman*

*If you drive a car, Ill tax the street*
*If you try to sit, Ill tax your seat*
*If you get too cold Ill tax the heat*
*If you take a walk, Ill tax your feet*

----------


## AZJoe

*I was born in a welfare state*
*Ruled by bureaucracy*
*Controlled by civil servants*
*And people dressed in grey*
*Got no privacy, got no liberty*
*Cos the twentieth century people*
*Took it all away from me.*

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

_I pay my gardener to clean up my garden/_
_I pay my doctor to check out da other ting/_
_I pay my lawyer to fight for my rights/_
_And I pay my bodyguard to guard my body/_
_There's only one man I pay/_
_But I don't know what I'm paying for/_
_I'm talking about the taxman!/_

----------


## AZJoe

You're the boot. 
Stomping on the human face forever.
You're the eye.
Staring down on everyone and ever seeing all.
You're the lie.
Twisting all our minds into your whoredom.
You are Death. 
You are war. 
You are slavery.
You're the law.
You're the law.
You're the law!
When laws spew like vomit from power-drunk tongues
And freedom's a lie that the old tell the young
Then out of the darkness,
The rebels arise ...

When "for your own good" is a lock and a chain
And "security's used to enslave hearts and brains
Then out of our bondage
Rebellion will fly. ...

So crush their damned spycams, rip open your cage
Let liberty loose with a howl of wild rage
Each tyrant you smash
Is a freedom you've won

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

The State, the government, the supreme, the eternal
The aggressor against the persons and property of the mass of the public
All states, everywhere
Whether democratic, dictatorial or monarchical ...

For centuries, the State has robbed people at bayonet point and called it "taxation"
For centuries, the State has enslaved people into its armed battalions and called it "conscription" ...

For centuries, the State has robbed people at bayonet point and called it "taxation"
Coercion and violence by the direct threat of confiscation or imprisonment

----------


## AZJoe

*Its a no-knock raid,
Dont be afraid
Well shoot your dogs,
In front of your kids*_Cuz were the SWAT ..._


_We are adrenalin junkies taking orders from the top,__The KGB and the DEA,_
_Theyll make you disappear,_
_Like in Guantanamo Bay,_
_In the middle of the night,_
_Youll have nothing to say,_
_If we get the wrong address it doesnt matter anyway, ..._

_Paramilitary police-state on parade,_
_Its no-knock raid,_
_Dont be afraid,_
_You do the time for your victimless crime,_ _And its a no-knock raid,_
_Its a no-knock raid,_
_Dont be afraid,__This is a war,_
_And this is your fate,_
_We are the face of your new police state,_
_We are the law,_
_And weve got the guns,_
_Statutory powers, ..._

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery
None but ourselves can free our minds
Have no fear for atomic energy
'Cause none of them can stop the time
How long shall they kill our prophets
While we stand aside and look?

----------


## AZJoe

You work hard, you make money
There ain't no on in the world who can stop you
You work hard, you went hungry
Now the taxman is out to get you

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

Take my love.
Take my land.
Take me where I cannot stand.
I don't care,
I'm still free.
You can't take the sky from me.
Take me out to the black.
Tell em I ain't comin' back.
Burn the land
And boil the sea.
You can't take the sky from me.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------

